# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  How to build a brick fence

## meerkat

Yep well I did it again .. .. I opened my mouth and now SWMBO wants me to build a brick fence about 1 metre high and 2 long and then render it. :Shock:  :Frown:   
It wont be supporting anything but a small gate. 
I was thinking 2 deep to make it have a little substance etc. 
Any suggestions (apart from don't suggest anything in the future etc :Rofl5:

----------


## apricotripper

Ozwinners a bricklayer isn't he ? Ask him.

----------


## ozwinner

Tell her its beyond the capabilitys of a mere mortal, and to be done right you must get a man in. ( Im not offering BTW ).  
I laugh when I drive around new estates to get to a job, I see all these $250,000 houses with a crappy letter box or worse, a fence, that the owner has built.  :Tongue:   
I always think I should take some piccys and compile a book. 
Render *does not* hide bad brickwork.  :Cool:   
Al  :Biggrin:

----------


## apricotripper

See, I new he'd know  :Biggrin:  ........I thought he'd at least mention to by some bricks though.

----------


## Sturdee

> Yep well I did it again .. .. I opened my mouth and now SWMBO wants me to build a brick fence about 1 metre high and 2 long and then render it.  
> Any suggestions (apart from don't suggest anything in the future etc

  As a woodworker I would suggest you build a wooden fence. Oh and in future keep your mouth closed.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:    
Peter.

----------


## bitingmidge

> Render *does not* hide bad brickwork.

  Ahhh, it's a rare priviledge indeed to meet a bricklayer who understands that!!  Let alone to know and love one!   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   
P  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## leeton

If you are going to render it, what about a wall built out of Blue Board, a mate of mine has done that around his pool area and it looks like a real concrete or brick rendered wall, would be a hell of lot easier too.

----------


## TassieKiwi

> If you are going to render it, what about a wall built out of Blue Board, a mate of mine has done that around his pool area and it looks like a real concrete or brick rendered wall, would be a hell of lot easier too.

  Just don't smack it with the mower.

----------


## Bodgy

Like Leeton says, why go to all the hassle of laying bricks, foundations etc to render it? 
If you do want 'brick' go with Hiebel Blocks. They are terrific to work with, glued together not mortar, cut with a bush saw, and much lighter but with similar compressive load. You can render over them, but need a special additive in mix. I've just bagged them, or if you like a sandstone look, paint with a mixture of Bondcrete, white cement, yellow oxide then chuck handfuls of coarse sand at it whilst still wet. If well done, looks exactly like sandstone blocks. Quicker and easier than render. 
Even an amatuer (like me) can produce a good end product.

----------


## meerkat

The moral of the story is like sturdee said, keep your mouth shut.  
It came up coz we've got like 2-3 pallets of bricks taking up space that the builder left.  
I've resisted the letterbox out the front. So I was thinking how to use them. 
Thanks for the input.

----------


## DavidG

Then you had better not mention a BBQ either.  :Tongue:

----------


## Sturdee

> It came up coz we've got like 2-3 pallets of bricks taking up space that the builder left.

  
Maybe you can sell them, try Ebay or the Trading posts or use them as pavers for a brick path. 
Peter.

----------


## AnthonyC

Meerkat, are they solids? If so another option is to use them as edging for garden borders. At our place I even used a heap of pavers (brick sized) standing on end to use as a mini retaining wall raising a vast part of the backyard for all the excavation spoil I had from the paved areas.

----------


## Auspiciousdna

*Im not a brickie, but if I was going to build a fence like you need, Id go about it like this. 50 bricks per Sqm by two leafs = 200 bricks, 2 bags of 20kg cement, about 6 industrial buckets of brickies sand and youll need a lubricant like bycol to keep the mud pliable for longer (You can use dish washing liquid for the bycol) and 0.1934 Cubic m of concrete for the 2.08L x .31W x .3D footing which = Approx 15 20kg bags of concrete + wastage (Id go with a onsite delivery from someone like minicrete = Approx $140, its about $30 more than hassling to cart 15 20kg bags + wastage home and mixing them onsite) <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:office" /><o:p></o:p>*  <o:p></o:p>  *If you still want to do this, 4:1 sand and cement for the mud (Make small mix's to start til you get the hang of it) and when they deliver the concrete have a sheet of plastic down on the driveway/ lawn to drop the 0.25 Cubic m of concrete on, so you dont get charged waiting time. Heres a site and a diagram that might give you a little more insight in what pain you got yourself into.*  *http://www.brickbydesign.com/walls/brick-rod/<o:p></o:p>*

----------


## apricotripper

Ozwinners a bricklayer isn't he ? Ask him.

----------


## savage

G'Day All, 
an old mate of mine(deceased, top bloke), his recipe was lay a brick, have a beer, repeat until complete or resume on waking up if light allowed!...True story, other blokes though it was a good deal till they saw him drink!....:eek: They had to supply the beer!...
savage(Eric) :Smilie:

----------

